# Sand Storm



## Gunner (2 May 2005)

Received from a friend...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 May 2005)

Mmmmmmm. Imagine all the fecal matter mixed up in there!


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (3 May 2005)

Helmets On...

A similar sandstorm blew in during Op Apollo.  It will be remembered by most members of the 3VP BG as the day it rained mud.  The icing on the cake was that approx. 30 mins earlier, Art Eggleton was standing on a podium addressing us in regards to the hardships we faced while on tour.  Needless to say, our hardship allowance didn't go down after that day.

Helmets off.


----------



## Bartok5 (5 May 2005)

I clearly remember that particularly nasty sand-storm that PPCLI MCpl refers to.  Our Coy HQ modular tent (Cbt Sp Coy) blew away like Dorothy's house in the Wizard of Oz.  Eggleton and the MND were stranded in Kandahar and had to spend a rather uncomfortable "non-forecast" night living just like the the rest of us - sleeping on a cot, eating hard rations, blowing the dust out of everything, etc.  That storm couldn't have come at a better time.   Our hardship and risk allowances had been subject to debate within the upper echelons of NDHQ prior to that visit.  We were golden for the max rates after that particular episode....   

Mark C


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (5 May 2005)

And heres something I hope you'll REALLY like  ;D

http://www.compfused.com/directlink/763/

and 

http://www.compfused.com/directlink/760/


----------

